# [Gothic 3] FRAGE: Wo befindet sich Ortega [Banditenanfüherer]???



## Dominik10 (3. April 2007)

*[Gothic 3] FRAGE: Wo befindet sich Ortega [Banditenanfüherer]???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage wo befindet sich Ortega mit seiner Bande von Banditen sie müssten irgendwo südlich von Kap Dun sein bei der Küste. Ich habe die Küste erforscht und stellte zwei Höhleneingänge fest, habe sie noch nicht erforscht sah hauptsächlich Gobline vor.
Kann hier bitte jemand helfen???
mfg Dominik


----------



## Figkregh (3. April 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wo befindet sich Ortega [Banditenanfüherer]???*



			
				Dominik10 am 03.04.2007 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage wo befindet sich Ortega mit seiner Bande von Banditen sie müssten irgendwo südlich von Kap Dun sein bei der Küste. Ich habe die Küste erforscht und stellte zwei Höhleneingänge fest, habe sie noch nicht erforscht sah hauptsächlich Gobline vor.
> Kann hier bitte jemand helfen???
> mfg Dominik


Servus, Namensvetter, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, südlich von Kap Dun wirst du wenig Erfolg haben 



Spoiler



in den Höhlen triffst du nur auf 2 *Drachen* und an einer Anhöhe über der Kiste findest du ein paar Banditen, die einer gewissen Person in Kap Dun etwas _schulden_ http://www.worldofgothic.de/misc/Urkrass_Waren.php.jpg


  !
Ortegas Versteck findet sich nordöstlich von Ardea in einem kleinen Talkessel   !
Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter:http://worldofgothic.de/screenshots/detail.php?id=1136
MfG Figkregh   

P.S. Wenn du immer noch Fragen hast, schau einfach mal im WoG-Forum vorbei, die werden sicher eine passende Antwort finden   !


----------



## Dominik10 (3. April 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wo befindet sich Ortega [Banditenanfüherer]???*



			
				Figkregh am 03.04.2007 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 03.04.2007 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Figkregh (3. April 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wo befindet sich Ortega [Banditenanfüherer]???*



			
				Dominik10 am 03.04.2007 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Hilfe!!!


Gern geschehen   !
Aber noch ein Tipp zum Schluss: Wenn du in die Höhle willst, mach dich auf einige Banditen gefasst, wenn du noch ziemlich am Anfang stehst, solltest du den Kerl aus Kap Dun mitnehmen, der kann ein paar Banditen ablenken, während du dich um den Rest kümmerst   !
Also viel Erfolg auf deiner Banditenjagd   !!


----------

